# Looking for alumnium rims...???????????



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not sure if this is what you call them but ..............  
I had the info for some but lost the email. If someone could help I would appreciate it.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> I am not sure if this is what you call them but ..............
> I had the info for some but lost the email. If someone could help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:



I use Mostly Slot Car devices rims.. http://myworld.ebay.com/slot_car_device/ I notice he has none up right now but ussually does. Lots of Aj's for sale on the bay. 
and I think Deane here on the board sells yet another set of them. There is also Ranch design. http://www.ranch-design.com/page2.html I have never used them but they look good. Hope this helps!


Coach!


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I use Mostly Slot Car devices rims.. http://myworld.ebay.com/slot_car_device/ I notice he has none up right now but ussually does. Lots of Aj's for sale on the bay. and I think Deane here on the board sells yet another set of them. There is also Ranch design. http://www.ranch-design.com/page2.html I have never sued them but they look good. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Coach!~


 Thanks Coach 
I will check it out
Hey did you finish the dragster and post it?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I use Mostly Slot Car devices rims.. http://myworld.ebay.com/slot_car_device/ I notice he has none up right now but ussually does. Lots of Aj's for sale on the bay. and I think Deane here on the board sells yet another set of them. There is also Ranch design. http://www.ranch-design.com/page2.html I have never sued them but they look good. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Coach!~


The link says Ranch but takes to somewhere else?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I use Mostly Slot Car devices rims.. http://myworld.ebay.com/slot_car_device/ I notice he has none up right now but ussually does. Lots of Aj's for sale on the bay. and I think Deane here on the board sells yet another set of them. There is also Ranch design. http://www.ranch-design.com/page2.html I have never sued them but they look good. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Coach!~


 The link says Ranch but takes to somewhere else? In fact a lot of what you typed is missing and can only be seen when you try to reply!!

What you said about my wheels and the Ranch ones (which are the same btw) is missing. Whats with that I wonder?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> The link says Ranch but takes to somewhere else? In fact a lot of what you typed is missing and can only be seen when you try to reply!!
> 
> What you said about my wheels and the Ranch ones (which are the same btw) is missing. Whats with that I wonder?



That is interesting to say the least Dean. I did not edit anything have no reason too...(other then lazy typing which I also didn't bother to fix.) Very strange link looks right think we should ask Hank to have a look at this as I also can not see what I typed about your Rims. very very strange...


Coach!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

really stange I went in and edited the original post and its all there.. I hit return after the link to SCD's fleabay page, hope it takes this time


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> Thanks Coach
> I will check it out
> Hey did you finish the dragster and post it?


Put it up a while ago, is it finished? nope still have yet to find anyone that can do the name for the side of her yet anyways....


Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://ranch-design.com/

try this.. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I commisioned those Ranch wheels, he does real good work. I got pretty hammered for not making them screw fit so gave up trying to sell them.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Also try...*

JW's Tjet Speed Parts cnc aluminum and other types too (I swear by them)....

http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm

_*or....* _ 

For a special occasion these are from REH available indirectly through shops and online sellers like TSShobbies.com (I think)....

http://tsshobbies.com/ho.php?PHPSESSID=74b4203c5448eb1e13c5d71a53f7ad60

nuther D


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Coach's dragster*

 some how I missed it I kept watching I honest I did. SORRY!!


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

WesJY said:


> http://ranch-design.com/
> 
> try this..
> 
> Wes


 Thanks Wes


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> JW's Tjet Speed Parts cnc aluminum and other types too (I swear by them)....
> 
> http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
> 
> ...


 Thanks TJ


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> The link says Ranch but takes to somewhere else? In fact a lot of what you typed is missing and can only be seen when you try to reply!!
> 
> What you said about my wheels and the Ranch ones (which are the same btw) is missing. Whats with that I wonder?


 Thanks Dean


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> I commisioned those Ranch wheels, he does real good work. I got pretty hammered for not making them screw fit so gave up trying to sell them.


I haven't tried the HO glue ons yet, but I built a half dozen or so 1/43rds with the slip fit/glue on aluminum wheels and they work great. Very easy to insatll and very reliable, and true.


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Here is a few pics of some Pro Track wheels for Tjets. They are over priced but look nice. I picked these up from NCP Hobbies on sale.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I haven't tried the HO glue ons yet, but I built a half dozen or so 1/43rds with the slip fit/glue on aluminum wheels and they work great. Very easy to insatll and very reliable, and true.


Try em I think you will like them! Did you ever knock up that Judge chassis?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

No. Hopefully soon.


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello All,

Has anyone tried the aluminum screw on wheels from Model Motoring? I'm looking for some nice, reasonably priced screw on for hot rods I'm building.

thx
Mike


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes MF1....*

I just tried my first set and thought they were okay for the money and came with tires too. I used them on an IRACE Auction car I built. There is a pic on this page below (see post #30)... ND

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196359&page=2&pp=15


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> I just tried my first set and thought they were okay for the money and came with tires too. I used them on an IRACE Auction car I built. There is a pic on this page below (see post #30)... ND
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196359&page=2&pp=15



Ok, I will sound off, hey....

I am now the VERY proud owner of the 'Nutherized Tjet Fairlane! :woohoo: 
I must say that I am pleased with the way the car rolls out on these aluminum wheels.
'Nuther Dave (tjd) has gained some Local HT infamy for the way his tweeked Tjet chassis accelerate and coast. No hop, no wobble and no car-twisting torque-braking when I get off the juice. The wheels he chose for the fairlane run fat, flat and smooth. :thumbsup: 

Now that I know where they came from (Model Motoring, yeah?), I will be placing my own order for some! 

Great choice in wheels, 'Nuther Dave! :thumbsup: I love the car!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like Model Motoring';s alum wheels kits. Slot car Device on ebay has the best stuff I think. I must have bought 25 various sets from him, from his t-jets rims to his super gplus rims


----------

